# Queen success! (So far)



## djastram (May 1, 2011)

This is my second attempt at raising queens. The 1st attempt yielded 13 of 60 attempts. This time it's 25 of 30.

Kinda excited!


----------



## wirenut501 (Apr 29, 2013)

Good looking queen cells what technique are you using?


----------



## djastram (May 1, 2011)

I used a Nicot grid for "grafting", I can't see very well. I set up the starter/finisher as Michael Palmer describes in the National Honey Show video on Youtube.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Good job, DJ!


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SG12 (Feb 27, 2011)

That's darn good for only your second attempt - I'm jealous! Did you change anything based on your first experience that would explain the higher success rate?


----------



## djastram (May 1, 2011)

The 1st time I tried grafting with a Chinese grafting tool. I knew right away it wasn't gonna work for me. I have very poor vision. This time I used the Nicot grid.


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

Congrats on your success ..
I also just started a nicot system 6 days ago, and it looks like I may have 7 of 10 that took  I'll know more in a couple of days as they draw out the cells...I used a nuc starter/finisher ala David LaFerney and this is my first try....Congrats again

==McBee7==


----------



## JasonA (Aug 29, 2014)

Good job David! What are you going to do with all those queens? You are making me want to try to raise some. maybe next year!


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice DJ, glad to see you're success!


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Congrats, i'm going to get my feet wet next year. G


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice looking cells.


----------



## djastram (May 1, 2011)

Mated and laying. 

She's kinda runny, is she just young yet?


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice:thumbsup: Good Job.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Congrats, Well Done. :thumbsup:


----------



## djastram (May 1, 2011)

I inspected my starter/finisher colony that I used for this last batch of cells. It has 13 deep frames of capped brood. I guess the nurse bees have been busy. 

Unbelievable!


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

Congratulations, some good looking cells there!


----------



## djastram (May 1, 2011)

How's that for a brood pattern? 

Very happy.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice big queen cells. Next time take some pics of your cell raising hives also and describe your method a bit more, you are obviously doing something right!


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

So now we get to see the rewards of your work. Very nice job DJ :applause:


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

The summer queen bees are a bit smaller than the Spring bees.
Maybe it has something to do with the amount of RJ deposited.
I believe they will grow a bit bigger in their second year. As long as they
good layer you have the good queens.


----------



## djastram (May 1, 2011)

A virgin queen from this years 1st batch.


----------

